# Black eagle rampage reviews?



## Lefty87 (Nov 13, 2016)

Anybody felt with the black eagle rampage arrows?


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

awesome arrow, if firenock made an outsert for the rampage i would be very very happy, however they don't, so your limited to half outserts, your options after that are easton deep six SS inserts or what I'm using now the goldtip kinetic system (inserts + outserts).

scroll down to ballistic collars https://www.goldtip.com/productdetail.aspx?ptid=193


----------



## Brad407210 (Oct 28, 2016)

I switched over to these arrows this year and they're working well, they tuned out of my Chill R and they controlled my broad heads with AAE 260 vanes


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

liking mine a lot, will most likely get more for my other bows this coming year.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

PK101 said:


> awesome arrow, if firenock made an outsert for the rampage i would be very very happy, however they don't, so your limited to half outserts, your options after that are easton deep six SS inserts or what I'm using now the goldtip kinetic system (inserts + outserts).
> 
> scroll down to ballistic collars https://www.goldtip.com/productdetail.aspx?ptid=193


Yes they make one, I've used them. Firenock AIA20A. They make heavier ones also. 55 grains I believe, those I used are 22 or so.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

I like my Rampages, but I prefer Easton HIT inserts


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

We at Firenock make 9 different insert for the Rampages. 3 of them are simple insert with out patented reverse tapered shoulder, the other 6 utilize 3 of our patents, which includes, reverse tapered, double shoulder and aero concept (harmonic cancellation and osciallation reduction process). Thye are our AIA20A, S and T (aluminum, stainlessm and GR 5titanium). and our AeroConcept for REAL big game series AIH20A, S and T. And our light aeroconcept series AIH2LA, S and T. So the choide is all yours.


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Firenock said:


> We at Firenock make 9 different insert for the Rampages. 3 of them are simple insert with out patented reverse tapered shoulder, the other 6 utilize 3 of our patents, which includes, reverse tapered, double shoulder and aero concept (harmonic cancellation and osciallation reduction process). Thye are our AIA20A, S and T (aluminum, stainlessm and GR 5titanium). and our AeroConcept for REAL big game series AIH20A, S and T. And our light aeroconcept series AIH2LA, S and T. So the choide is all yours.


Hi Dorge, 

hope i don't come across as a smart **s but could you give links to inserts, _i'm not looking for half outserts_, i need full insert or outsert for the rampage.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

PK101 said:


> Hi Dorge,
> hope i don't come across as a smart **s but could you give links to inserts, _i'm not looking for half outserts_, i need full insert or outsert for the rampage.


Hi PK101

You are asking the impossibles. Due to the ID of 0.202-0.24" you cannot have an outsert of insert that will actually work. So there is no outsert of full insert for that shaft UNLESS you want to use non- 8-32 field point or inserts. It is like asking you have 14" rims but you want tires that will fit on it which is larger or smaller than 14" but not 14".


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Firenock said:


> Hi PK101
> 
> You are asking the impossibles. Due to the ID of 0.202-0.24" you cannot have an outsert of insert that will actually work. So there is no outsert of full insert for that shaft UNLESS you want to use non- 8-32 field point or inserts. It is like asking you have 14" rims but you want tires that will fit on it which is larger or smaller than 14" but not 14".


sorry for the delay in response, internet has been down in my local area, so if i understand you correctly, it's not possible to make an outsert the same as the black eagle deep impact outsert. Not concerned about field point just broadheads.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

that is correct. I actully make the first round for black eagle deep impact outsert for them. It is not an issue with oiutsert size. The moment you have an OD that is larger than 6.5mm the structure of the outsert will suffer as yuour maximum OD for normal broadhead is only 8mm. And there will not be enough material to the inside and as there is hole of 0.202" /5.13-5.16mm inside where there is no support! I hope this make sense. Wioth a 0.202" ID, the 8-32 hole of a noramal field pont tread is 0.169" through hole or 0.136" before you tapp it. So there is just enough mateiral for the thread part of the field point to be in it but not the neck part if you want to maintain 8-32 thread and still have structural integrity. To be frank, if you want an insert, the absolute smller shaft you can use is 0.230" ID which is why Black Eagle make the Spartan. Easton's H nock arrows like the blood line, HEXX is all 0.235" ID. Does this helped to underatnd why an half-out is best and only way for this class of arrow?


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Firenock said:


> that is correct. I actully make the first round for black eagle deep impact outsert for them. It is not an issue with oiutsert size. The moment you have an OD that is larger than 6.5mm the structure of the outsert will suffer as yuour maximum OD for normal broadhead is only 8mm. And there will not be enough material to the inside and as there is hole of 0.202" /5.13-5.16mm inside where there is no support! I hope this make sense. Wioth a 0.202" ID, the 8-32 hole of a noramal field pont tread is 0.169" through hole or 0.136" before you tapp it. So there is just enough mateiral for the thread part of the field point to be in it but not the neck part if you want to maintain 8-32 thread and still have structural integrity. To be frank, if you want an insert, the absolute smller shaft you can use is 0.230" ID which is why Black Eagle make the Spartan. Easton's H nock arrows like the blood line, HEXX is all 0.235" ID. Does this helped to underatnd why an half-out is best and only way for this class of arrow?


thanks Dorge, understood.


----------

